# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Tërhiqet qeveria, myslimanët lejohen me shami në karta

## provokuesi

Jo ferexhe. Po shami. Praktikantet e besimit mysliman e fituan dje betejën me kartat e reja të identitetit në Shqipëri. Ndonëse një ditë më herët Ministria e Punëve të Brendshme dhe Çështjeve të Pushtetit Vendor, shprehte vendosmërinë për të mos bërë asnjë hap prapa në këtë drejtim, dje, zyrtarë të saj lanë të kuptohet se e kanë shpenzuar natën për të gjetur një model perëndimor sesi është zgjidhur kjo çështje. Dhe përgjigja ka ardhur nga një vend shembull për rregullin dhe disiplinën: Gjermania. Anëtarët e komunitetit të madh islamik në vendin tonë, i dërgojnë besimtaret e tyre që të aplikojnë për dokumente identifikimi pa e hequr shaminë, e cila për disa ditë me radhë hapi një debat etik mes qarqeve religjioze dhe atyre shtetërore në Shqipëri.
Ditën e djeshme, pasi kanë konsumuar mbledhjen me dyer të mbyllura me këshillat e xhamive të Tiranës, krerët e Komunitetit Mysliman zhvilluan një takim me zyrtarët e Ministrisë së Brendshme të caktuar për mbarëvajtjen e procesit të pajisjes së popullatës me letërnjoftime të reja. Kreu i Komunitetit Mysliman Shqiptar, Haxhi Hafiz Selim Muça, është pritur në mesditë nga zëvendësministri i Brendshëm, Ferdinand Poni, këmbëngulja e të cilit se nuk ka asnjë model ndërkombëtar që lejon fotografimin me shami, i habiti shumë prej besimtarëve. Në të vërtetë, modelet ekzistonin. Mbetet dyshimi se thjesht zoti Poni s'kishte kompetencën e duhur dhe as informacionet që i nevojiten një zyrtari që bën dalje publike për çështje të natyrës erudite.
Në takim, sidoqoftë, është rënë dakord që besimtaret myslimane të mos zbulojnë kokën gjatë fotografimit që do t'u bëhet në momentin e aplikimit për pajisjen me karta identiteti. Zëvendësministrit iu shpjegua për disa orë rresht dallimi midis ferexhesë që mbulon krejt fytyrën e besimtares dhe shamisë, që izolon thjesht ekspozimin e flokëve të saj. Pas kësaj, zoti Poni tha se do të respektohet e drejta e besimit dhe liritë e shtetasve, duke lejuar pozimin me shami për kartat e identitetit të grave myslimane, duke respektuar kushtet teknike të kërkuara. Për fotografimin e vajzave dhe grave me shami, palët kanë rënë dakord që të përdoret modeli gjerman. Ky model lejon që balli i personit që aplikon të jetë i hapur dhe jo i mbuluar nga shamia. Marrëveshja midis palëve e ka qetësuar hierarkinë e Komunitetit Mysliman, i cili ditët e fundit mendonte, madje, t'u drejtohej organeve gjyqësore për zgjidhjen e kësaj çështjeje të natyrës etike.
Debati për heqjen e shamisë lindi dy ditë më parë, kur zëvendësministri i Brendshëm Poni, vendosi me iniciativë që të gjitha stacionet e aplikimit për karta identiteti në Tiranë, të mos lejonin besimtaret myslimane të fotografoheshin me shami në kokë. Deklarata i zemëroi krerët e Komunitetit Mysliman, që e cilësuan urdhrin si shkelje të lirisë së besimit dhe të simboleve të tyre fetare. Ndonëse shumë qytetarë deklarojnë si origjinë të tyren fetare islamizmin, një pjesë prej tyre konsiderohet si praktikante e të gjitha riteve të këtij besimi dhe krerët e këtij besimi në Tiranë, nisën t'i këshillonin ata që ta evitonin aplikimin për marrjen e kartave të identitetit, nëse ai do t'u kërkonte sakrifica kaq të dhimbshme si heqja e shamisë për femrat. Mbrojtës të idesë se liria fetare prevalon mbi kriteret e kartave të identitetit, iu referuan neneve 10 dhe 24 të Kushtetutës së Republikës së Shqipërisë, ku flitet mbi lirinë e besimit, si edhe praktikave perëndimore që e zgjidhin çështjen e mbajtjes së shamisë në kartat e identitetit, pa i kushtëzuar besimtarët të zbulojnë kokën.


Elbasani kërkon ujdi
Përveç Tiranës, ku ndodhen institucionet kryesore të doktrinës islame në Shqipëri, edhe në Elbasan, një qytet i themeluar në epokën otomane dhe me traditë në kultivimin e këtij besimi, ka pasur diskutime këto ditë rreth çështjes së ferexheve në kartat e identitetit. Myftiu i këtij qyteti, Agim Duka, tha se gratë myslimane duhet të lejojnë të fotografohen pa perçe, por ai këmbënguli se "pa ferexhe" nuk do të thotë "pa shami" dhe se ka një dallim mes këtyre dy koncepteve. Duke aluduar për një paralelizëm mes Shqipërisë dhe këtyre vendeve, ai tha se ky problem është i zgjidhshëm, siç kanë bërë edhe "vende të tjera myslimane". Myftiu Duka, rrëzoi pretendimin se shamia përbën problem për kartën e identitetit. "U kërkoj të gjithave besimtareve myslimane që të mos aplikojnë me perçe, por as të heqin shamitë nga koka. Nuk po kërkoj që të zbulohet koka, pasi vetëm shamia është ajo që përfaqëson femrën myslimane, por për fytyrën zbulimi është i lejueshëm", - tha Agim Duka. Në mesazhin e saj, myftinia e Elbasanit tha se nuk ka ndërmend që të shkelë ligjet e Republikës dhe shprehu besimin se në këtë drejtim nuk do të ketë probleme me besimtarët myslimanë. Në qytetin e Elbasanit, sidoqoftë, nuk rezulton ndonjë numër i lartë i femrave të mbuluara në pjesën e fytyrës. Grupi më i madh besimtareve që aplikojnë mbulimin e fytyrës, ose ndryshe perçen, jeton në qytetin e Cërrikut, thonë zyrtarët myslimanë në rrethin e Shqipërisë Qendrore. Myftiu Duka tha se, as me këtë komunitet nuk do të ketë probleme të kësaj natyre, pasi çdo besimtar do të tregohet i gatshëm dhe do të zbatojë ligjet, por gjithmonë duke rënë në ujdi për mbajtjen e shamisë.


Fitore edhe për kësulat e mjekrat
Marrëveshja midis Komunitetit Mysliman shqiptar dhe Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme, për mbajtjen e shamive gjatë fotografimit për karta identiteti, nuk do t'u vijë në ndihmë vetëm grave dhe vajzave myslimane, por edhe burrave që mbajnë kësulën tradicionale islame, të cilët kanë hasur probleme të shumta gjatë aplikimit. Rasti më i fundit, nga ku ka lindur më tej i gjithë debati, është ai i ndodhur 3 ditë më parë, kur një nga besimtarët myslimanë, i paraqitur për të kryer procesin e aplikimit për kartë identiteti në një nga njësitë bashkiake në kryeqytet, nuk është lejuar të japë të dhënat, pasi mbante në kokë kapuçin tradicional, që përkon me ritet fetare myslimane. Tashmë, me paktin e fundit, gjithçka duket të jetë e zgjidhur, ndërsa nga dita e sotme e në vazhdim, besimtarët nuk do të kushtëzohen të heqin dorë nga simbolet fetare për të kryer procedurat e kartës së identitetit. Problemi është i zgjidhur edhe për besimtarët që mbajnë mjekër, të cilët do të bëjnë fotografi si gjithë të tjerët, pa frekuentuar ndonjë berber para se të pozojnë.

----------


## provokuesi

Cfare do lejoje me pas kjo qeveri???? Ndarjen e klasave ne femra dhe meshkuj??? Orar special per tu lare ne pishine ninxhat me gjith lecka??? Doktore te vecante per muslot??? 
Keta po ikin per lesh, dhe po per lesh do ike dhe shqiperia po te vazhdohet keshtu

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Kjo eshte per te ardhur keq  :i ngrysur:

----------


## BEHARI

> Po ca do i ndodhi per 2 sekonda sa te shkrepet aparati?Do e pushtoi shejtani e?
> 
> Ca t*aplliku me bri...


marrim nje shembull konkret!
ke vene re qe edhe meshkujt ne cdo vend te botes ,kur bejne fotot e passaportes 
nuk e heqin as mjekren as musteqet!e perse..?sepse ne fotografine e passaportes duhet te dalesh ashtu sic realisht je ne jeten e perditshme!qe D.M.TH se edhe per grate e mbuluara duhet te aplikohet e njejta menyre duke i lejuar ato te mbuluara ne foton e passaportes!
nuk e di se sa ma KAPE mendimin..??

----------


## white-knight

> marrim nje shembull konkret!
> ke vene re qe edhe meshkujt ne cdo vend te botes ,kur bejne fotot e passaportes
> nuk e heqin as mjekren as musteqet!e perse..?sepse ne fotografine e passaportes duhet te dalesh ashtu sic realisht je ne jeten e perditshme!qe D.M.TH se edhe per grate e mbuluara duhet te aplikohet e njejta menyre duke i lejuar ato te mbuluara ne foton e passaportes!
> nuk e di se sa ma KAPE mendimin..??


Jo sepse eshte shembull debil.
Mustaqet dhe mjekrra jane pjese e fizikut,jane natyrale.Mbulesa ca eshte?Eshte lekure e dyte kshu?
Vishen si ninxha keto meshkujt kur dalin ne foto?

E kape tani?

----------


## Izadora

ne gjermani lejohet foto me shami ne koke per kartat e indetitetit, por jo me perce(mbulimi i fytyres)
floket jene te mbuluara me shami,kurse fytyra eshte e zbuluar qe te dallohen tiparet e saj,



se normal si do e dallosh qe eshte ajo personi ne fotografi

----------


## iliria e para

Nese dikush done te dal i shemtuar OK, por keta masandej kerkojne qe edhe tjeret te behen si keta. Ky eshe problemi. Keshtu fillon levizja talibane te cilen e finansojne armiqet e kombit, nga e majta dhe nga e djathta. Mua nuk me pengon nese dikush perdore ferexhe, por ata nuk kenaqen me aq...lufta vecsa fillon...................

----------


## strange

Bravo Sales. Me ne fund u be edhe ai tolerant ndaj fese jo se keta komunistat tjere.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xhori

sipas  qeveris  se  sales  keto leternjoftime  do te ishin te standartit  evropian...  
e  tani?

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> sipas  qeveris  se  sales  keto leternjoftime  do te ishin te standartit  evropian...  
> e  tani?


Te tilla edhe jan, por enveristet nuk mund ti kuptojne, sepse ata nuk kan vision europian as mentalitet perendimor.

----------


## presHeva-Lee

qka jeni tu be ksaj i thojn mshoj njerit e bjeri tjetrit

----------


## Darius

Oh kur flisni ju per tradita eshte te qeshesh e te vesh ulerimen. Te ishte per tradita sduhet te kishte kembe minareje, mjekercjapi e shallvareje aty ne ate vend. Po ca ti bej une qe kemi ne krye nje gomar e zog gomari. 48 ore do e doja pushtetin dhe e merrje vesh mire se cfare *strage* beja ne ate toke. Po mos kisha rrafshuar cdo gje arabe nga themelet qe mos i gjeheshin gjurmat as 30 breza me mbrapa po do kisha qene i poshter. Ca ti bej/bejme... duhet te durojme nje tufe parazitesh, hajdutesh, antishqiptaresh, maskarenjesh e pushtash qe kemi neper qeveri e neper parti politike. Me vjen keq per brezat qe do vijne se do vuajne shume pasojat e dickaje per te cilen do jene komplet te pafajshem. Njesoj sic po vuajme ne sot mungesen e karakterit, dobicllekun dhe dylberllekun e atyre paraardhesve tane qe na e bene peshqesh kete gje 300 vjet me pare. E pabesueshme, shek i 21, bota po harron ca eshte feja e dreqi me te birin, ne Shqiperi po ndizet ekstremizmi dhe arabizmi. Kjo eshte cmenduria e rradhes. Qofte me kaq.

----------


## Darius

Ja dhe lajmi me video:

http://www.balkanweb.com/sitev4/news...1.php?id=32562

Ca ti bej qe nuk punonte diskutimi online tek GSh se do e kisha nxjerre gjithe mllefin aty sot. Mos kete dy burra me mend e me tope ajo Shqiperi mer jahu ti thone stop kesaj cmendurie.  :djall me brire:

----------


## BEHARI

> Oh kur flisni ju per tradita eshte te qeshesh e te vesh ulerimen. Te ishte per tradita sduhet te kishte kembe minareje, mjekercjapi e shallvareje aty ne ate vend. Po ca ti bej une qe kemi ne krye nje gomar e zog gomari. .


kam kurrajon qe te kundervihem ketu ne publik,
meqense pak minuta me pare me kercenove duke me thene se do perjashtohesh nga forumi,per perhapje urrejtje dhe koflikte nderfetasre!!

tani dua te pyes ty.
ke to qe ti si moderator i shkruan ketu ne forum ,anuk jane shenja te pasterta racizmi.???
si mund te quash Gomar e Zog Gomari nje njeri qe drejton shtetin shqiptar??a nuk eshte ofeze e hapur apo racizem kjo qe ti thua!!
kush duhet qe te perjashtoj ty nga forumi,sic ben ti me te tjeret!
kur thua qe nuk duhet te kete kembe minarje,MJEKERCJAPI E SHALLVARE ashtu sic ti i percepton,a nuk eshte racizem dhe nje frymezim per percarje nderfetare!!
ateher perse ti i fshine postimet e mia,te cilat realisht nuk permbajne ofendime as percarje nderfetare mbrenda tyre???se mos don te tregosh se ti mund te besh te fortin ,pasi ke ne dore postin e moderatorit!!
do te lutesha qe te jeshe me i paanshem dhe mos ben censurime ne forum!
ate qe nuk ta ka qefi ty,mos ja ben askujt,edhe ne qofte se ke dicka me shum ne dore!!
shpresoj te me kesh mirkuptuar!

----------


## x_person9

bota spo e harron fen e as Zotin e shikove para ca ditesh si shkoi betimi i presidentit te amerikes????? edhe ne amerik para 50 viteve zezaket nuk kan pas kurfar te drejte po sot nje zezak dhe nje i huaj nje afrikan esht ber president.... Zoti esht i madh ju komunista kuptpjeni realitetin e botes demokratike ku gjithkush duhet te rrespektohet nuk ka rendesi ngjyra kombesia relegjioni ..... fatmirsisht nuk keni kurfar ndikimi as qe keni me pas demokracia po ju shkel me ligjet e saj po nejse qoni koken lart ju shtyp me tyten e automatikut....

----------


## Darius

> kam kurrajon qe te kundervihem ketu ne publik,
> meqense pak minuta me pare me kercenove duke me thene se do perjashtohesh nga forumi,per perhapje urrejtje dhe koflikte nderfetasre!!
> 
> tani dua te pyes ty.
> ke to qe ti si moderator i shkruan ketu ne forum ,anuk jane shenja te pasterta racizmi.???
> si mund te quash Gpmar e Zog Gomari nje njeri qe drejton shtetin shqiptar??a nuk eshte ofeze e hapur apo racizem kjo qe ti thua!!
> kush duhet qe te perjashtoj ty nga forumi,sic ben ti me te tjeret!
> kur thua qe nuk duhet te kete kembe minarje,MJEKERCJAPI E SHALLVARE ashtu sic ti i percepton,a nuk eshte racizem dhe nje frymezim per percarje nderfetare!!
> ateher perse ti i fshine postimet e mia,te cilat realisht nuk permbajne ofendime as percarje nderfetare mbrenda tyre???se mos don te tregosh se ti mund te besh te fortin ,pasi ke ne dore postin e moderatorit!!
> ...


Po e sforcoj veten time edhe njehere me shpresen se do kuptosh njehere e mire (megjithese e di qe eshte e kote). Ti vazhdo mbush forumin me te njejten video ne cdo postim dhe perjashtimin ja siguron vete vetes, sta jep Darius. Ne cdo teme dhe postim ti hedh videon e kishes ortodokse shqiptare dhe Janullatosit. Ose duhet te jesh i semure patollogjik ose pastaj ke qellim tjeter. Sdi ca emri ti ve. Por ne te dyja rastet smeriton te jesh pjese e ketij forumi. E mbylla per kete pike dhe skam nder mend te te pergjigjem me.

Une gomar dhe zog gomari quaj cdo person (qofte ai president e kryeminister) qe me veprimet e tija cenon qenien dhe integritetin tim si shqiptar. Mos valle duhet te 'permbahem' dhe mos shpreh mendimin tim sepse behari apo ndonje tjeter na paska zemren e dobet dhe sentimentale per Berishen e ndonje tjeter? Jepe vete pergjigjen. Thua qe eshte ofeze dhe rracizem. Ofeze dhe rracizem ndaj kujt? Ndaj vendit tim? Ndaj qenies sime si shqiptar apo ndaj nje grupi parazitesh, hajdutesh, megalomanesh, (mund ti ve epitetet nga me te zezat se i meritojne te gjitha) qe po shkaterrojne cdo vlere te atij vendi dhe spo pyesin me per tradita e per komb? Ky nuk eshte rracizem por revolte qe vjen nga shpirti i cdo shqiptari i cili para farsave politiko-fetare ve vendin e tij dhe kulturen e tij. Dhe po, ta perseris prape, nese do kisha force do zhdukja cdo gjurme 'kulture' qe eshte e huaj per shqiptarin dhe qe sjell vetem prapambetje. Skam nder mend ti hyj shpjegimeve pse eshte e tille dhe pse nuk na perket. Eshte nje diskutim i bere me dhjetra here ne forum dhe ata qe nuk kane marre vesh heren e pare, skane per te marre vesh as heret e tjera. Ti dhe te tjeret qe ankoheni per censure duhet te ndiheni te lumtur qe megjithe vrerin qe villni, me propaganden e parreshtur antishqiptare qe beni, me sherret e vazhdueshme qe nxisni me postime videosh, me hedhje poshte te figurave kombetare, me ofendime te ndjenjave ndaj atyre personazheve qe na japin krenari si popull etj, vazhdoni e shkruani ne kete forum dhe leshoni kuterbimin tuaj ore e cast. Per mua ka rendesi ai vend dhe ajo toke. Ti dhe te tjeret si ty me fanatizmin dhe injorancen tuaj fetare shkofshi ne djall apo me keq, ne Arabi nese doni tjetersimin e kultures shqiptare.

----------


## morrison

Nese shamija ne koke nuk perben problem per indetifikimin e personit ne pashaport atehere besoj se dhe vendimi i qeverise eshte i drejte. Demokraci kemi dhe te gjithe kane te drejtat e tyre, mjafton qe te mos futesh nga arat e tjetrit.

Persa i perket besimtareve ne forum ( qofshin myslyman apo te krishtere ) nuk kane pse te ndihen te ofenduar kur ndonje ateist cileson nje prift apo hoxh si mashtrues dhe mjekerrcjap. Forumi ketu quhet "Forumi Shqiptar" dhe besoj se do ndiheshim te ofenduar nese dikush do cilesonte shqiptaret me ndonje epitet apo duke bere propagande kunder nesh. Une mund te them cfar te dua per fete, per politiken dhe per cdo lloj gjeje qe ndodh brenda atdheut tim. Nese ti del e me thua qe te mos flas keshtu apo ashtu per priftin dhe hoxhen tend atehere je ti qe po kerkon te me besh censure duke me ndaluar mua qe te shpreh opinionin tim ndaj ketyre qe une i quaj mashtrues dhe parazite.

Une njoh shume besimtare myslymane te cilet nuk bashkohen me mendimin e te shejnteruarit te hoxhallareve duke predikuar qe mos i shani e mos beni..... prandaj boll me keto budalleqe.....

----------


## Alienated

Ka bere mire qeveria dhe pushteti qe ka vendosur qe dhe ne kete segment te respektoje te drejtat e qytetareve te Shqiperise.

Shtetet demokratike u japin te drejte qytetareve qe te fotografohen per dokumenta edhe me mbulese koke, nese nje gje te tille e mbajne rregullisht per arsye fetare.

Nga kjo nuk do perfitojne vetem grate muslimane qe mbajne mbulese, por edhe ato katolike e orthodhokse, te cilat poashtu jane te mbuluara.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Katoliket dhe ortodokset nuk jane te mbuluara me shamira arabike. Une kam shume frike se me kete ekspansion kaq te shpejte te modes arabe tek popullsia shqiptare nje dite vendi yne do te shihet vend tipik musliman dhe kjo do jete katastrofa me e madhe per pjesmarrjen tone ne cdo drejtim me jeten europiano-perendimore te ciles i perkasim natyrshem.

----------


## Alienated

brooklyn
Edhe jashte kishave i mbajne, edhe ne "misione" kur shkojne i mbajne.
Me duket kot te vazhdoj te te replikoj perderisa i dredhon pergjigjes. 
Me thuaj ca shamish mbane ato grate e kishave?
Me thuaj se prifterinjte ecin rruges me "uniformat" e tyre? I kam pare edhe prifterinjte orthodhokse, edhe ata katolike?! Edhe hoxhallaret ecin, por ecin edhe te prifterinjte, dhe kjo nuk mund te mohohet.

----------

